# Limbaugh takes heat for calling student a 'slut'



## CJIS

ABC News 
*Limbaugh takes heat for calling student a 'slut'*
USA TODAY - ‎28 minutes ago‎

By Catalina Camia, USA TODAY Rush Limbaugh is getting hit from all sides for calling a Georgetown University law student a "slut" and "prostitute.


----------



## 7costanza

Freedom of speech for Conservatives is quickly coming to a halt. I remember the names Palins daughter was called to a deafening silence. The double standard is nausseating.


----------



## LGriffin

> Obama called to express his "disappointmnent" that Sandra Fluke has been subjected to "inappropriate personal attacks,"


What ever happened to sticks and stones? How about changing the channel if you don't like what you hear? Free speech works both ways, my friends! If those Westboro Baptists scumbags spewing fighting words and hate speech are protected, so is Rush.

I heard about Fluke on Glenn Beck yesterday. She expects us to pay for her college and her birth control. If you want to have sex, pay for it yourself! It's bad enough that we'll have to foot the bill for whatever disease she catches from failing to use condoms, which are reportedly free at planned parenthood, a location where she's probably a regular.

I'm not surprised that Odrama took time out of screwing up our country to essentially state that Rush acted stupidly. Really? No other pressing issues of the day? Lord knows you don't want to put pressure on lowering gas prices which have been increased based on a hunch! Maybe you can get your "Green Czar" on that one between meeting with the unions who got you elected and making calls about talk shows


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> She put her sex life out there.. what'd she expect?


Reassurance and validation from the sheeple.


----------



## pahapoika

maybe she thinks state funded rubbers are cheaper than state funded abortions ?

and where is this fleabag's parents ?

they must be proud


----------



## 7costanza

Conservatives hear a station or comment they don't like they change the station, liberals try to put you off the air, fairness doctrine comes to mind, pulling Becks sponsors to silence things he ( unlike the other 98% of "media" ) talked about. As for Limbaugh and his comment I really couldn't care less, his comment is tame at best compared to the majority of things Democratic ELECTED reps like Pelosi or Shultz calls law abiding tax payers on national tv to standing ovations from the sheeple. Would you rather be called a slut or a terrorist? Which is worse because i saw Joe the gaff Biden call Tea Partiers terrorists and he's still got a job.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

It's getting worse out there... Liberalism is taking over slowly but surely. 

Next is a revolution... Maybe a civil war between republicans and democrats. Its easy to figure out what side will win, because we're exponentially smarter. 

...and we have the guns.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

Rush Limbaugh is awesome. He tells it like it is. I could listen to him all day. Listening to this college student speak made my blood pressure boil. Her mindset is what is being taught at many of our educational institutions now. A whole generation is being *brainwashed*. When you send your kids off to college make sure you stay on top of this garbage (socialism being fed to our youth.....).......


----------



## cc3915

*Obama calls Sandra Fluke, student dissed by Rush Limbaugh*

President Barack Obama on Friday phoned the Georgetown University law student who was called a "slut" by Rush Limbaugh to find out if she is OK.
"He encouraged me and supported me and thanked me for speaking out about the concerns of American women," Sandra Fluke, a third-year law student said. "And what was really personal for me was that he said to tell my parents that they should be proud. And that meant a lot because Rush Limbaugh questioned whether or not my family would be proud of me. So I just appreciated that very much."

Read more: http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0312/73549.html#ixzz1o0C1g9Gj​​


----------



## Truck

Republicans need to keep focused on the economy and forget all this other stuff other wise we end up for four more years of socialism in which we will probably not be able to recover from. We can address the social issues later.


----------



## Johnny Law

Sandra Flake, a 30 year old law student? She is 30, got into a prestigious Law School and is literally fucking so much that she needs her packs of rubs and pills subsidized by us? Anyone else think this doesn't pass the smell test? Maybe she should get her tubes tied.

Besides, I've seen a picture of her. No WAY she is having that much sex!


----------



## Guest

If it quacks like duck, acts like duck, smells like a duck, looks like duck.....


----------



## Herrdoktor

corsair said:


> If it quacks like duck, acts like duck, smells like a duck, looks like duck.....


woof


----------



## Johnny Law

Didn't she state, under oath, that she appreciates anal...for it's contraceptive qualities?


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## kwflatbed

President Obama injected himself Friday into the controversy over Rush Limbaugh's comments about a Georgetown University student who spoke to lawmakers about birth control, calling the 30-year-old woman to thank her for "exercising her right as a citizen to speak out." 
But Limbaugh stood his ground, using his nationally syndicated radio show to mock Obama's call and charge Democrats with trying to exploit the controversy to make up for "failure on their decades-long abortion push." 
"It just isn't the winning issue for them it used to be. ... If it were, this wouldn't be about contraception, this would be about abortion," Limbaugh said Friday. 

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/03/02/dems-urge-republicans-to-condemn-limbaugh-over-remarks-on-georgetown-student/?test=latestnews#ixzz1o0m3GeBI​


----------



## Herrdoktor

kwflatbed said:


>


----------



## LGriffin

Johnny Law said:


> Sandra Flake, a 30 year old law student? She is 30, got into a prestigious Law School and is literally fucking so much that she needs her packs of rubs and pills subsidized by us? Anyone else think this doesn't pass the smell test? Maybe she should get her tubes tied.
> 
> Besides, I've seen a picture of her. No WAY she is having that much sex!


Unlike conservatives, libs don't require much of their women. Just look at the difference between MadCow and Megyn Kelly.
They're big proponents of human population control and I think they should be as long as they think and look like that...


----------



## Johnny Law

LGriffin said:


> They're big proponents of human population control and I think they should be as long as they look like that...


To twist George Carlin's words a little "Did you ever notice that liberals are people you wouldn't want to fuck anyway?"


----------



## USAF286

The truth hurts huh Sandra??


----------



## cc3915

*GOP US Sen. Brown rejects Limbaugh slur of student*


BOSTON (AP) -- Republican U.S. Sen. Scott Brown is joining Democrats in calling on radio talk show host Rush Limbaugh to apologize for calling a law student "a slut" for testifying before Congress about the need for birth control coverage.
A Brown spokesman said that as the father of two daughters, the senator found the remarks offensive and reprehensible and believes Limbaugh should apologize.
Brown's comments came after Massachusetts Democratic Party Executive Director Clare Kelly called on him to condemn Limbaugh's remarks.
Democrats have seized on the comments as more evidence of what they describe as a Republican "war on women."

Read more: http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/politics/12006842827697/gop-us-sen-brown-rejects-limbaugh-slur-of-student/#ixzz1o17LMSQ9​​


----------



## cc3915

From what I've heard, Bill Clinton has begun texting this girl almost constantly.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

He got a bottle of scotch and new case of cigars just in case


----------



## MARINECOP

Herrdoktor said:


>


Would hit it. Sad to say I feel she has never, nor ever really been hit the right way. You can see it in her eyes, they never lie.


----------



## Johnny Law

Ken's motto is "If your standards go down, your batting average goes up!" I don't know man, fra was saying you'd fuck a snake if you had sandpaper gloves......


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

corsair said:


> If it quacks like duck, acts like duck, smells like a duck, looks like duck.....


*Just post a picture of her above every dorm room bed, and trust me no male will want to have sex anyways.........*


----------



## Guest

Johnny Law said:


> To twist George Carlin's words a little "Did you ever notice that liberals are people you wouldn't want to fuck anyway?"


----------



## frapmpd24

Laura Ingraham is one of my favorite talk show hosts to listen to because she's intelligent, can frame an argument wonderfully, and calls the libs on their BS - she's a shark. She's
The liberal wing nuts whom come on her show and think they can spew their unsupported opinions are especially great to listen to. 

Last night on her FB page, she provided an excellent example of how liberals can say what they wish with impunity, while conservatives get hung: 

"Ed Schultz called me a slut last May... still waiting for Obama's call"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza

frapmpd24 said:


> Laura Ingraham is one of my favorite talk show hosts to listen to because she's intelligent, can frame an argument wonderfully, and calls the libs on their BS - she's a shark. She's
> The liberal wing nuts whom come on her show and think they can spew their unsupported opinions are especially great to listen to.
> 
> Last night on her FB page, she provided an excellent example of how liberals can say what they wish with impunity, while conservatives get hung:
> 
> "Ed Schultz called me a slut last May... still waiting for Obama's call"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a great point I forgot about Shultz, and shes right where the fuck is her call. Shultz,Oberman,Mathews, Sharpton....if you do a driveby on those stations that still employ these assclowns you will hear much ofthe same shit day in and day out.

Frapmd, I dont listen to her but if you do Im wondering if you heard Breitbart on her show talking about the video he had of POTUS in college?


----------



## LGriffin

Sadly, Rush wasted his time and apologized. Now they're complaining that it was an empty ploy to retain advertisers.
I don't have the opportunity to listen to Ingraham but I heard about the tapes here: http://hotair.com/archives/2012/03/...-of-obamas-college-years-in-the-next-10-days/


----------



## Guest

As usual, liberals are very selective in their outrage;


----------



## HistoryHound

7costanza said:


> Freedom of speech for Conservatives is quickly coming to a halt. I remember the names Palins daughter was called to a deafening silence. The double standard is nausseating.


I haven't watcher Letterman since he made the crack about Palin's daughter and the Yankees. I can't remember the exact comment, I just remember it turned out he was talking about her under age daughter. Guess it's ok to say something about a teenager, but not a grown woman.



SgtAndySipowicz said:


> Her mindset is what is being taught at many of our educational institutions now. A whole generation is being *brainwashed*. When you send your kids off to college make sure you stay on top of this garbage (socialism being fed to our youth.....).......


A couple of weeks ago, my daughter came home for a weekend and she was talking about service learning. She wants to teach and thinks it would be interesting to volunteer to teach English overseas. I told her that was great, she could go to Kenya, find the village and tell them she knew where their missing idiot is. Without missing a beat, she looked at me and said "who says they're missing him." Yes it was a proud moment.



Johnny Law said:


> Sandra Flake, a 30 year old law student? She is 30, got into a prestigious Law School and is literally fucking so much that she needs her packs of rubs and pills subsidized by us? Anyone else think this doesn't pass the smell test? Maybe she should get her tubes tied.


Sandra, you're 30 years old, you're a big girl. It's time to take responsibility for yourself. Oh and don't come back in 20 years when you decide you want a baby, but now all your eggs are powdered so you want us to pay for you to get a surrogate and all that goes with it.


----------



## kwflatbed

NEW YORK - A flower company is the seventh advertiser to pull its ads from conservative talk show host Rush Limbaugh's radio program in reaction to his derogatory comments about a law student who testified about birth control policy.
ProFlowers said Sunday on its Facebook page that it has suspended advertising on Limbaugh's program because his comments about Georgetown University student Sandra Fluke "went beyond political discourse to a personal attack and do not reflect our values as a company."
The six other advertisers that say they have pulled ads from his show are mortgage lender Quicken Loans, mattress retailers Sleep Train and Sleep Number, software maker Citrix Systems Inc., online data backup service provider Carbonite and online legal document services company LegalZoom.
ProFlowers had said on Twitter that posts it received about Limbaugh's remarks affected its advertising strategy. ProFlowers is an online flower delivery service.
Limbaugh called the 30-year-old Fluke a "slut" and "prostitute" last week after she testified to congressional Democrats in support of national health care policies that would compel employers and other organizations, including her university, to offer group health insurance that covers birth control for women.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/03/04/7th-advertiser-pulls-out-limbaughs-show/?test=latestnews#ixzz1oG4bPcLI


----------



## cc3915

*Will Obama Super PAC Return Misogynist Bill Maher's Million-Dollar Donation?*

In response to the media firestorm surrounding Rush Limbaugh's insulting comments about Democratic activist Sandra Fluke (comments for which Limbaugh apologized), Kirsten Powers writes about the liberal men who have used misogynistic rhetoric without facing the same outrage. Powers notes that "the grand pooh-bah of media misogyny is without a doubt Bill Maher-who also happens to be a favorite of liberals-who has given $1 million to President Obama's super PAC." She continues:
Maher has called Palin a "dumb twat" and dropped the C-word in describing the former Alaska governor. He called Palin and Congresswoman Bachmann "boobs" and "two bimbos." He said of the former vice-presidential candidate, "She is not a mean girl. She is a crazy girl with mean ideas." He recently made a joke about Rick Santorum's wife using a vibrator. Imagine now the same joke during the 2008 primary with Michelle Obama's name in it, and tell me that he would still have a job. Maher said of a woman who was harassed while breast-feeding at an Applebee's, "_Don't_ show me your tits!" as though a woman feeding her child is trying to flash Maher. (Here's a way to solve his problem: don't stare at a strangers' breasts). Then, his coup de grâce: "And by the way, there is a place where breasts and food do go together. It's called Hooters!"

http://www.weeklystandard.com/blogs...ll-mahers-million-dollar-donation_633200.html


----------



## Johnny Law

I'd like to ring Maher's bell by punching him in that enormous nose, in the middle of his doughy face, and as a bonus loosen a few teeth in the process.


----------



## Marks72

I'll never, ever, forget Maher calling the "9/11" terrorists on the planes the hit the Twin Towers the "real heros" for their "bravery" in hitting a building. He's a major POS worthy of the 'chipper'.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dan Stark

Since when does a lesbian need birth control? Haha

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

One of my liberal friends (I'm a graduate psychology student, of course I have some) posted something about this on his Facebook wall, and I replied that I wish the media would display some consistency, as they completely ignored Ed Schultz calling Laura Ingraham as slut last May, and Bill Maher, after a profanity-laced tirade directed at Bristol Palin, said "The slut doesn't fall far from the bat".

He and his moonbat friends went absolutely insane, accusing me of being a right-wing extremist, a misogynist, a Neanderthal, etc., etc., It's quite hilarious....they're accusing me of defending Rush Limbaugh, even though I've said several times I can't stand Limbaugh (I can't, after his drug addiction hypocrisy), but they keep beating the drum with both hands, and are getting increasingly frustrated and nasty when I keep saying "I'm not defending Limbaugh, I can't stand him, what I'm looking for is consistency within the media".

I predict I'll have one less FB friend by the morning.


----------



## Guest

I just got de-friended.......SO predictable.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Delta784 said:


> One of my liberal friends (I'm a graduate psychology student, of course I have some) posted something about this on his Facebook wall, and I replied that I wish the media would display some consistency, as they completely ignored Ed Schultz calling Laura Ingraham as slut last May, and Bill Maher, after a profanity-laced tirade directed at Bristol Palin, said "The slut doesn't fall far from the bat".
> 
> He and his moonbat friends went absolutely insane, accusing me of being a right-wing extremist, a misogynist, a Neanderthal, etc., etc., It's quite hilarious....they're accusing me of defending Rush Limbaugh, even though I've said several times I can't stand Limbaugh (I can't, after his drug addiction hypocrisy), but they keep beating the drum with both hands, and are getting increasingly frustrated and nasty when I keep saying "I'm not defending Limbaugh, I can't stand him, what I'm looking for is consistency within the media".
> 
> I predict I'll have one less FB friend by the morning.


 I had a running srgument with a friend yesterday and one of her friends, when I pointed out the same inconsistencies they finally said "well,we'll never agree on this"


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

AS an aside, atleast two of the companies that dropped Rush have taken a huge hit in sales. They probably thought that by "supporting women" and publicly going after Rush that the libs would support them....dumb asses


----------



## wwonka

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> Rush Limbaugh is awesome. He tells it like it is. I could listen to him all day. Listening to this college student speak made my blood pressure boil. Her mindset is what is being taught at many of our educational institutions now. A whole generation is being *brainwashed*. When you send your kids off to college make sure you stay on top of this garbage (socialism being fed to our youth.....).......


Rush is a loud mouth douchebag. 
So the girl wants to get her pills for free while in college, we should be happy that she is using BC in the first place. And not adding more people to the welfare state we run already.

Rush limbaugh talked about this girl for hours and was way out of line and way over the top in attacking this girl with the way he described her and her activities. Which was all made up by limbaugh.

I know I am probably the only liberal on this site but someone has to offer a different opinion.

People often think that freedom of speech means no repercussions from the things you say. Which we all know is false,

Peace

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound

Oooohhhh Kaaaaaaayyyyy....................

So when are the liberals who make offensive comments about republican women going to be held accountable for their comments? I'm not going to rehash what others have posted, some of these comments have been pointed out about above. Please tell me what repercussions the liberal commentators have faced for making offensive, false and slanderous comments? If she feels his comments were slanderous, she has recourse. She is a law student after all.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

wwonka said:


> I know I am probably the only liberal on this site


Well... You're right about one thing.


----------



## Hush

I agree with him, she put herself out there, her sexual proclivities, she opened herself up to this. She's not Rosa Parks, she basically said she needs so much birth control she can't afford it. Sex ia not a constitutionally granted right, its a personal recreational behavior . As he pointed out, you can already get free condoms from a number of sources. Don't like 'em (who does) then you have other options but its not on US to pay for it. Its typical of the zero personal responsibility trend in this country. 
Listening to him yesterday, this came about during a Senate hearing. Supposedly she was an unvetted, last minute addition and was not allowed to testify, so the democrats held a press conference that appeared to be a Senate hearing during which she gave her speech. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza

wwonka said:


> Rush is a loud mouth douchebag.
> So the girl wants to get her pills for free while in college, we should be happy that she is using BC in the first place. And not adding more people to the welfare state we run already.
> 
> Rush limbaugh talked about this girl for hours and was way out of line and way over the top in attacking this girl with the way he described her and her activities. Which was all made up by limbaugh.
> 
> I know I am probably the only liberal on this site but someone has to offer a different opinion.
> 
> People often think that freedom of speech means no repercussions from the things you say. Which we all know is false,
> 
> Peace
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Im so glad we have a man like you on here to give us a " different opinion", one we havent heard over and over and over on MSNBCunt.. Your a real inspiration to me, going on the interweb to protect women from vicious assaults from mean men. Please print all the times you defended Palin, her daughter, Hasslebeck or Coulter from vicious assaults, you cant because you havent. Your going to do your usual drop a grenade in a thread and run back to the Huffington POSt, they must love you. Im still waiting for you or Hairdoctor to print a detailed list comparing the Tea Party to the Occutards, to include arrests, property damage, officers injured, rapes, lawsuits, racism, yeah I know your against that last one right? You surely must have gone to the Web defending racism from the Occutads right ? print the brilliant " different opinion" you surely must have made about racism, your a liberal arent you? liberals are against racism right? . Im guessing, no im STATING you or HD will NEVER do that, keep up the good work though im sure your an inspiration to the men you incarcerate.


----------



## LGriffin

Wonka, You're people attack our people with impunity on a regular basis but we take it for what it's worth and let it go.

As a woman, I believe that sexual matters are personal, therefore the individual should accept responsibility (I know your people are not at all familiar with that term so you can look it up on your own time) and pay for their own birth control, condoms and implements. When you allow the government into these decisions, you'll end up with their selection of pill, condom, etc.

Ultimately, where does your litigious clan draw the line? When the Gov't supplies the item and you suffer from any one of the related ailments (*heart attack, stroke, pulmonary embolism, or blood clots)*, we know that you'll be suing the taxpayers. Further, when you get your hand out, we know full well that you'll then be crying out for more things like dildos and Chinese fuck swings on the dole!

Learn to fend for yourselves or do the right thing and encourage all of your liberal friends to get a vasectomy in an effort to stop the spread of the disease that I like to call government co-dependance. For the record, the latter would be my preference.


----------



## Guest

justanotherparatrooper said:


> AS an aside, atleast two of the companies that dropped Rush have taken a huge hit in sales. They probably thought that by "supporting women" and publicly going after Rush that the libs would support them....dumb asses


Carbonite was down over 9% last I checked.

Just in case anyone missed it;











Extremely selective outrage, anyone?


----------



## Guest

HistoryHound said:


> So when are the liberals who make offensive comments about republican women going to be held accountable for their comments?


Never.

The mainstream media is extremely selective with their pious outrage.



HistoryHound said:


> I'm not going to rehash what others have posted, some of these comments have been pointed out about above. Please tell me what repercussions the liberal commentators have faced for making offensive, false and slanderous comments?


None at all.


----------



## HistoryHound

I know Delta, but I'm still going to wait for a response from our liberal "friends". I'm just not going to hold my breath while I wait.


----------



## Guest

HistoryHound said:


> I know Delta, but I'm still going to wait for a response from our liberal "friends". I'm just not going to hold my breath while I wait.


When I pointed out the appalling double-standards in regards to Schultz, Maher, Barbara Walters, etc., in my former friend's FB thread, I was labeled a misogynist because I was "defending Limbaugh" (after I made it 100% crystal-clear I despise him) by pointing out that liberals had made far more offensive statements about women.

After I completely discounted and repudiated what Limbaugh said, I asked my former friend and his moonbat associates if they would repudiate what Schultz, Maher, and Walters said,

I was de-friended and blocked. 

Tolerance and diversity......but only when you agree with us!!


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

wwonka said:


> Rush is a loud mouth douchebag.
> So the girl wants to get her pills for free while in college, we should be happy that she is using BC in the first place. And not adding more people to the *welfare state* we run already.
> Rush limbaugh talked about this girl for hours and was way out of line and way over the top in attacking this girl with the way he described her and her activities. Which was all made up by limbaugh.
> I know I am probably the only liberal on this site but *someone has to offer a different opinion.*
> People often think that freedom of speech means no repercussions from the things you say. Which we all know is false,
> 
> Peace
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


There should be *no welfare* to begin with, it's not what our country is about. We are supposed to work hard and earn things here, not rely on someone else. Move to Europe if you want socialism........

*I actually welcome you to this site*, it's always good to have an open mind. With that said, I considered what you wrote. As usual, leftist/liberal views like yours make no sense and are ass backwards........

*Rush* is indeed great......he exemplifies the American dream, something you lefties despise. If you had your way he would have to divide up his empire and hand it out to deadbeats.............


----------



## Guest

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> *Rush* is indeed great......he exemplifies the American dream, something you lefties despise. If you had your way he would have to divide up his empire and hand it out to deadbeats.............


I lost all respect for him when he said that drug addicts should be shot, while at the same time he was gobbling Vicodin like Pez candy.


----------



## cc3915

*Obama adviser slams Romney for Limbaugh while planning to go on Maher*

CHICAGO -- While slamming Mitt Romney for not standing up to the "strident voices" on his side, a top Obama advisor is planning to spend some quality time with one on his own, The Daily has learned.
David Axelrod, President Obama's senior campaign strategist, is scheduled to appear on Bill Maher's late-night talk show within the next few weeks, according to Kelley Carville, an HBO spokesman.
As the controversy over Rush Limbaugh's comments about Sandra Fluke continued, a former Obama White House official today joined Republicans in pointing out that Maher, who recently donated $1 million to a pro-Obama super PAC, has a history of his misogynistic slurs.
Last year, he was rebuked by the National Organization for Women for calling Sarah Palin a "dumb tw*t."
"palin is right to point out that bill maher has said some pretty disgusting things about women, comedian or not. they are rush like," Austan Goolsbee, the former chairman of President Obama's Council on Economic Advisors, and currently a professor at the University of Chicago, tweeted.

http://www.thedaily.com/page/2012/03/07/030712-news-web-limbaugh-fluke/


----------



## kwflatbed

Last week Sandra Fluke became famous overnight. But the cascading sequence of events leading to Rush Limbaugh's tirade against the 30-year-old Georgetown law student began two months ago. At a Republican presidential debate on Jan. 7, moderator George Stephanopoulus mystified Mitt Romney -- and many observers -- by pressing Romney about his views on contraception. Two weeks later, the Obama Administration announced it would require Catholic universities and charities to include birth control as their health coverage. Republican presidential candidates accused Obama of launching a "war on religion." Catholic bishops balked at the mandate. And in mid-February, around the time Obama acceded to pressure and softened the rule, GOP Representative Darrell Issa, the chairman of the House Committee on Oversight and Government Reform, scheduled a Feb. 16 hearing entitled, "Has the Obama Administration Trampled on Freedom of Religion and Freedom of Conscience?"

http://news.yahoo.com/sandra-fluke-her-role-contraception-controversy-again-110000215.html


----------



## cc3915

*Gloria Allred seeks Rush Limbaugh prosecution*

Rush Limbaugh has drawn the ire of celebrity lawyer Gloria Allred, who sent a letter to the Palm Beach County state attorney requesting an investigation into whether the popular radio host should be prosecuted for calling a law student a "slut" and "prostitute" last week.
"Mr. Limbaugh targeted his attack on a young law student who was simply exercised her free speech and her right to testify before congress on a very important issue to millions of American women and he vilified her. He defamed her and engaged in unwarranted, tasteless and exceptionally damaging attacks on her," Allred told POLITICO Friday afternoon. "He needs to face the consequences of his conduct in every way that is meaningful."

Read more: http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0312/73829.html#ixzz1ofenU5hR​


----------



## CJIS

Prosecuted for what? At most maybe slander and that would be civil?

On a side note the woman he called slut should be thanking him. She is famous now.


----------



## cc3915

CJIS said:


> Prosecuted for what? At most maybe slander and that would be civil?


In the article they refer to an obscue misdomeanor charge. This woman is a psycho.

Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed

The psycho is celebrity lawyer Gloria Allred


----------



## cc3915

kwflatbed said:


> The psycho is celebrity lawyer Gloria Allred


Figures

Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Herrdoktor

7costanza said:


> Im so glad we have a man like you on here to give us a " different opinion", one we havent heard over and over and over on MSNBCunt.. Your a real inspiration to me, going on the interweb to protect women from vicious assaults from mean men. Please print all the times you defended Palin, her daughter, Hasslebeck or Coulter from vicious assaults, you cant because you havent. Your going to do your usual drop a grenade in a thread and run back to the Huffington POSt, they must love you. Im still waiting for you or Hairdoctor to print a detailed list comparing the Tea Party to the Occutards, to include arrests, property damage, officers injured, rapes, lawsuits, racism, yeah I know your against that last one right? You surely must have gone to the Web defending racism from the Occutads right ? print the brilliant " different opinion" you surely must have made about racism, your a liberal arent you? liberals are against racism right? . Im guessing, no im STATING you or HD will NEVER do that, keep up the good work though im sure your an inspiration to the men you incarcerate.


How did I get dragged into this?

The main reason I stay out of any political discussion here is because people here don't want different opinions. Anything remotely against the grain is immediately taken as an insult or 'stirring shit up'

The flaming/personal insults wouldn't be so bad if the guys taking so much shit weren't fucking police officers.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Delta784 said:


> I lost all respect for him when he said that drug addicts should be shot, while at the same time he was gobbling Vicodin like Pez candy.


He is a scumbag and a hypocrite.

I think the same way about that douche Bill Maher


----------



## Hush

Anybody catch O'Reilly? Sandra Fluke is a professional activist with ties to the brobama camp....in other words, a plant. Shocking 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LGriffin

That's last weeks news, Hush, put down the booze and hippie chicks and you would've been up on events


----------



## 7costanza

My apologies HD, I thought you were a liberal and proud of it? So basically you want to POP into threads, mainly praising Occcutards and talking shit about Tea Partiers and not get dragged into anything actually asking for more than a quick negative comment. For the record I have never listened to Limbaugh, ever. I'm a fan of free speech, and I have watched the left operate with impunity for so long I've had it. People like Sharpton,Shulz,Maher,Oberman saying much worse and i simply change the station like a normal human would do. Also I'm not a Cop or even a mod anymore so feel free to let it fly HD or Wonka for that matter, as I'm still waiting for the list of why the Occupiers are Patriots and people like Col Alan West, Brigadier General Albin Irzyk and my Father are terrorists.


----------



## Hush

LGriffin said:


> That's last weeks news, Hush, put down the booze and hippie chicks and you would've been up on events


Haha, looks like I missed that one!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound

7costanza said:


> For the record I have never listened to Limbaugh, ever. I'm a fan of free speech, and I have watched the left operate with impunity for so long I've had it. People like Sharpton,Shulz,Maher,Oberman saying much worse and i simply change the station like a normal human would do.


Exactly. Normal people change the channel. Liberals want to destroy anyone who says something they don't like. The only thing that is keeping them from calling for his head on a platter is their stance on the death penalty. Although, considering the hypocrisy of liberals it wouldn't surprise me at all if they did.


----------



## Guest

HistoryHound said:


> Exactly. Normal people change the channel. Liberals want to destroy anyone who says something they don't like. The only thing that is keeping them from calling for his head on a platter is their stance on the death penalty. Although, considering the hypocrisy of liberals it wouldn't surprise me at all if they did.


A liberal "friend" of mine (we went to grade school together) posted on his Facebook wall that Rush Limbaugh should be shot in the head for what he said about Sandra Fluke.

When I pointed out that his post was inconsistent with his prior strident anti-capital punishment position, he said that exceptions can be made for "extreme cases".

So in other words (which I pointed out to him in response), calling someone that's a 30 year-old student at a Tier-1 law school, who claims they're having sex so often they can't afford birth control, a "slut" is worthy of death according to liberals, but raping and murdering a child is not.

Then I got de-friended and blocked.


----------



## Johnny Law

Delta784 said:


> A liberal "friend" of mine (we went to grade school together) posted on his Facebook wall that Rush Limbaugh should be shot in the head for what he said about Sandra Fluke.
> 
> When I pointed out that his post was inconsistent with his prior strident anti-capital punishment position, he said that exceptions can be made for "extreme cases".


 I want to terminate your friend with extreme prejudice.


----------



## Guest

Johnny Law said:


> I want to terminate your friend with extreme prejudice.


It would be amusing if the implications weren't so serious.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/Fonda-Steinem-silence-Limbaugh/2012/03/12/id/432204

*"Hanoi" Jane Fonda apparently wants Rush off of the airways........*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Fuck that CUNT Jane Fonda


----------



## HistoryHound

jane fonda can shove her head right back up her ass and go back to being irrelevant.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

George Soros and his xgirlfriend......the stuff of nightmares


----------



## 7costanza

Proof that fisting is a common practice among liberals, I guess they need something to fill the void while pulling their head out for a breather.


----------



## cc3915

*Rush Limbaugh Advertiser, Mark Stevens, Calls Attacks on His Company 'Internal American Terrorism'*

An advertiser from the Rush Limbaugh show is speaking out about the ongoing war against his business. Mark Stevens, founder and CEO of global marketing firm MCSO, claims that ever since he promised to stick by Limbaugh's show after the radio host's controversial comments about Sandra Fluke, his own company has become the target of an organized effort to drive him out of business.
Earlier on *America Live*, Mark Stevens described the boycott of his company as "internal American terrorism." He said, "You don't have to strap on a suicide bomber's belt to engage in terrorism."

http://foxnewsinsider.com/2012/03/2...s-on-his-company-internal-american-terrorism/


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> *Rush Limbaugh Advertiser, Mark Stevens, Calls Attacks on His Company 'Internal American Terrorism'*
> 
> An advertiser from the Rush Limbaugh show is speaking out about the ongoing war against his business. Mark Stevens, founder and CEO of global marketing firm MCSO, claims that ever since he promised to stick by Limbaugh's show after the radio host's controversial comments about Sandra Fluke, his own company has become the target of an organized effort to drive him out of business.
> Earlier on *America Live*, Mark Stevens described the boycott of his company as "internal American terrorism." He said, "You don't have to strap on a suicide bomber's belt to engage in terrorism."
> 
> http://foxnewsinsider.com/2012/03/2...s-on-his-company-internal-american-terrorism/


Right, just what the economy needs....another big corporation to go under.

I've known for awhile that liberals are dangerous, but now I'm starting to realize how dangerous. They truly want to destroy this country, our freedoms, and our way of life.


----------



## cc3915




----------



## LGriffin

In case you haven't heard, this dope is running for Senate in CA and given that it's Waxman's ignorant airhead district, she'll win:


----------



## 7costanza

I think she chose not to run. Shes a see you next tuesday if their ever was one.


----------



## LGriffin

7costanza said:


> I think she chose not to run. Shes a see you next tuesday if their ever was one.


That's right. She's running for the seat now held by State Sen. Ted Lieu, who is running for Waxman's seat. Either way, it's either opposite day or dem. politicians don't even try to hide the fact that they're shitbags anymore.


----------



## HistoryHound

LGriffin said:


> That's right. She's running for the seat now held by State Sen. Ted Lieu, who is running for Waxman's seat. Either way, it's either opposite day or dem. politicians don't even try to hide the fact that they're shitbags anymore.


I'm going with the second one. They just don't care how bad they look (never mind how bad they actually are) because they know there are enough people sucking off the government teat to get them elected no matter what they do. I'd be willing to bet that one of these idiots could murder a puppy while beating up an orphan in front of a packed arena and not a single dem would bat an eyelash.


----------



## LGriffin




----------

